# my "new" black MAB



## sdkitty

Here she is - unstuffed and slouching.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> Here she is - unstuffed and slouching.
> View attachment 5317618



Beautiful!! Looks like a nice one!


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> Here she is - unstuffed and slouching.
> View attachment 5317618


Leather looks so smooshy! Congrats!  Are you happy with it?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Leather looks so smooshy! Congrats!  Are you happy with it?


yes, the leather is very nice
Gold HW isn't my favorite but not a deal-breaker
I do find the MAB is good for me functionally....I like the big outside pocket


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> Here she is - unstuffed and slouching.
> View attachment 5317618


Oh wow!!! I just knew it was a good one!! Congrats @sdkitty !  She's beautiful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Here she is - unstuffed and slouching.
> View attachment 5317618



Congratulations!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!!! I just knew it was a good one!! Congrats @sdkitty !  She's beautiful!!!


thanks to you for pointing out that it was a MAB Antonia


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> thanks to you for pointing out that it was a MAB Antonia


You're welcome!  I'm so happy everything turned out ok...if it didn't I would have felt bad!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> You're welcome!  I'm so happy everything turned out ok...if it didn't I would have felt bad!!


you would have no need to feel bad
can't forget to thank @samfalstaff for posting the deal


----------



## Shelby33

What a beautiful, classic bag!!!


----------

